# Engine Misses or Jerks On Acceleration



## TITAN2390 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 1995 Hardbody 4X4 Pickup with the VG30 six cylinder engine. It has about 200,000 miles. Over the last month is has began to miss or "jerk" when accelerating after changing gears or going up a long hill where the RPM's get down to below 2000. I could use a little advise on the next step. Below are some things I have already considered.

1. Electrical System--I installed a new Distributor Cap and Rotor last week. The old set did show some wear even though they were not the original. This did not help the problem. Spark plug wires have been on for about 125,000 miles. Coil is the original. Plugs have been in for about 10,000 miles. New O2 Sensor was installed last fall after Check Engine light came on. I could continue to replace electrical components indefinitely and spend a small fortune but would like to feel I was headed in the right direction first.

2. Clutch Slipping--New Clutch and Flywheel installed last October due to through out bearing hanging. Paid extra for OEM parts so I do not see how this could be the issue.

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

TITAN2390 said:


> I have a 1995 Hardbody 4X4 Pickup with the VG30 six cylinder engine. It has about 200,000 miles. Over the last month is has began to miss or "jerk" when accelerating after changing gears or going up a long hill where the RPM's get down to below 2000. I could use a little advise on the next step. Below are some things I have already considered.
> 
> 1. Electrical System--I installed a new Distributor Cap and Rotor last week. The old set did show some wear even though they were not the original. This did not help the problem. Spark plug wires have been on for about 125,000 miles. Coil is the original. Plugs have been in for about 10,000 miles. New O2 Sensor was installed last fall after Check Engine light came on. I could continue to replace electrical components indefinitely and spend a small fortune but would like to feel I was headed in the right direction first.
> 
> ...


Fuel system maybe. Dirty injectors, clogged fuel filter, Dirty air filter? Mine did something similar, then I replaced the spark plugs and it went away. Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

any codes?


----------



## TITAN2390 (Feb 7, 2010)

There are no codes and no check engine light.


----------

